# RFC



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello all..

What is your experience of the RFC waiting list?

Thanx


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey

Is it Nhs or private waiting list?


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi mmcm

NHS..


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Goddessdream

Another girl on here went on list in September and just got her letter this month.  I went on around 20 Oct and still waiting. 

I am hoping to hear in next week or 2.

When were you added?  Is this your first go?

Boo


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

The waiting list seems to change all the time, I would advise ringing them and asking, at least it wud put ur mind at ease, whether they tell you or not is another story

Joanne


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi 

I was added in sept and got my letter yesturday yyeeooo! It is indeed my first go. I was actually on the phone to them asking where I am on the list and the girl said oh it seems you are at the top of the list and will get yr letter any day. Right on que the postman came and there it was!! Over the moon!
The totally unbelievable thing is, I have to defer for 3 months as we are booked to go on holiday first week of oct and that wud of coincided with treatment, I am gutted! I checked how much money we wud lose if we cancelled the holiday but its not worth cancelling, we paid too much.
So, at the start of october we should get another letter and Bingo!


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh Great Goddesdream - enjoy your holiday and good luck for your treatment!!

Joanne


----------



## Erica d (Oct 7, 2012)

I was added to NHS IVF list in April this year.  What are general opinion of how long it is to wait until you get letter.  I turn 40 in March next year and worried that I won't get call up in time!  What needs to be done before you reach 40, is it just starting on drugs or the actual implanting

Any help appreciated.


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Erica

I think it is when you reach the top of the list to actually, but not fully sure on this, if in doubt, give them a ring and ask!

Good luck
Joanne


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Erica it seems that the wait at mo is around 10/11 months from signing to getting your letter. If that's the case you will be fine. I'm also pretty sure that they HAVE to accommodate you before you turn 40 so I wouldn't worry about not getting called in time. Just for added reassurance you could give them a call as Joanne suggested so that you can put your mind at ease further. 


Best of luck with it all! X


----------



## Erica d (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks all.  If anyone else has any further recent experiences of waiting times and are near the magic 40 please post


----------



## Lisa.space (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Erica, I'm 40 next month and I have to say the Royal have been fantastic about trying to get me in and started before my 40th birthday. Do ring and explain that you are concerned you are so close to 40. I've had my offer letter and been up 3 times this week (long story my stupid cycle has gone haywire this month and they've had to keep to changing my schedule) It seems to be as long as you've started or had your drugs administered before you are 40 you are ok, my egg collection will be after my 40th birthday. Good luck XX


----------



## Erica d (Oct 7, 2012)

Well rang up RFC and said I was worried about hitting 40 before I was called for treatment. All they wd say was that waiting list is 9-12 months. I was added in April and turn 40 at start of march. Wish I cd stop stressing about this!!!


----------

